# Matchrute oder doch schwerer



## Likenut (11. Juli 2012)

Hallo liebe Leut.

Hab eine Frage bezüglich der Sicherheit der Fische. letztes wochenende war ich beim Spinfischen und hatte leider keinen Eerfolg was raubfische betrifft.
da seh ich plötzlich nur 1-2m vom ufer entfernt Karpfen und Schleien entlang ziehen die mich und meine Spinrute müde belächeln.
Gut vorbereitet montier ich nen Schwimmer und versuch mein glück mit miniboilies und Mais.
Nachdem ich 2 hände voll Mais angefüttert hab, geht das große fressen auch shcon los. Inerhalb ner starken Stunde 2 Karpfen um die 10Pfund und ne schöne 44er schleie gelandet.
Nun stellt sich mir die Frage ob es zu verantworten wären den kollegen geziehlt mit der matchrute nachzustellen oder doch lieber mit ner schwereren Rute. Ich liebe das Posenangeln und möchte in den nächsten paar Tagen weider los. eine matchrute besitze ich leider noch nicht und frag mich ob es sich lohnt bzw den fischen gegenüber fair ist mit leichterem gerät auf sie zu angeln.
Der See ist ca 5ha groß und recht frei zu beangeln.

Bevor ich mir jedoch ne shcöne Match zulege, wollte cih erstmal paar Meinungen einholen ob es sich überhaupt lohnt, zumal man eher Rotaugen und brassen fängt. durchschnittsgröße der Wissfische 20cm+.

Also Rolle würde ich wohl meine Sargus 3000 verwenden mit ner 22er oder 25er Mono, sollte diedie Rute ne 25er mitmachen.

ich weiss bissle viel Text und leich verworren, hoffe trotzdem dass sich der ein oder andere zeit nimmt.

Hab shcon den ganzen tag über die Thematik gelesen und die Meinungen gehen recht stark ausseinander.


----------



## Fr33 (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Matchrute oder doch schwerer*

Servus,

in der Regel sind Karpfen bis 10pfd und Schleien und größere Brassen alles kein Problem für ne Matchrute, sodern man Platz zum Drillen hat und eben keine Hindernisse wie Seerosen, Kraut, Totholz etc. im Wasser sind.

22er bis 25er Mono sind aber zuviel für reguläre Matchruten ... dafür sind die Ringe einfach zu klein. Matchruten fischt man meist mit 14er-18er Hauptschnur (ja nach Methode und Fischart).

In deinem Fall würde ich eher ne 3,90m Floatrute nehmen (ebenfalls ne leichte Rute, die aber etwas größere Ringe hat als ne klassische Matchrute). Die Rolle passt, solange sie ne feine Bremse hat, da man meist mit feinen Vorfächern fischt.

Also Hauptschnur würde ich ne 18er Sinkschnur (gibt spezielle Matchrutenschnüre) nehmen.

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## schomi (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Matchrute oder doch schwerer*

schau mal hier.

http://www.angel-domaene.de/Daiwa-Aqualite-Power-Float-390--1081.html


----------



## Fr33 (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Matchrute oder doch schwerer*

Die Daiwa ist nicht schlecht, mir wäre Sie aber schon vom WG her zu hoch.

Meine Matchruten haben ein WG von bis 20 bzw. bis 30gr. das sollte in der Regel ausreichen


----------



## Doc Plato (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Matchrute oder doch schwerer*

Mit ner schönen Heavy Matchrute (WG  ~ 30gr) macht das Drillen richtig Spaß, geht gut ab, wenn man Platz und keine großen Hindernisse hat. Dazu dann ne gescheite Mono wie z.b. Stroft in 0,22 und los kann`s gehen. Eine Rolle in der 2000 bis 2500er Größe ist voll und ganz ausreichend. #6


----------



## Backfire (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Matchrute oder doch schwerer*

Die Daiwa ist ja auch ne float und keine match. Wenn es ein winzig bissl schwerer als ne match sein sollte, dann würde ich auch die Daiwa nehmen.
Ich hab sie nicht, da ich im Moment keine Verwendung für so eine Rute habe, aber sie steht schon lange auf meiner Wunschliste, und wenn ich mal zuviel Geld habe, dann hol ich mir die Aqualite.


----------



## Fr33 (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Matchrute oder doch schwerer*

Servus,

ne Carp Match wäre auch ne Alternative - ich fische mit der Match eher auf Brassen, Güstern, Rotaugen und Schleien.... würde ich gezielter auf Karpfen un Schleien gehen, dann würde ich auch eher zu Carp Match oder eben zur Float greifen.


----------



## daci7 (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Matchrute oder doch schwerer*

Ich fische (nur noch seeehr selten) eine Matchrute auf Brassen und Rotaugen - seit 3 Jahren allerdings in einem gewässer mit recht starkem Karpfen und Schleienbestand und viel Totholz. Seit dem hab ich mir 2 Specialist KSII Carp-Waggler geholt und bin vollauf zufrieden! Die ruten haben ein recht hohes WG von -45g und sind damit neben dem Posenangeln auch fürs leichte Grundangeln perfekt geeignet.
Karpfen bis ca. 8/9kg konnte ich damit problemlos landen.


----------



## Fr33 (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Matchrute oder doch schwerer*

Mit meiner Carboxy Match habe ich auch schon nen 18 Pfünder raus bekommen (hat halt nur ein wenig gedauert ) .....

Wenn man es gezielt auf Karpfen, Schleien und Karauschen geht, dann würde ich schonmal nicht unter ner guten 18er Hauptschnur fischen. Allerdings haben Matchruten kleine Ringe, sodass mit ner 20er/ 22er Hauptschnur + Fadenstopper (umbedingt selber binden) schon schnell mal schicht im Schacht ist....

Meist haben Carp Match Ruten größere Ringe.... Floatruten auf jeden Fall! 

Rollengröße ist so ne Sache... klar reicht ne 2000-2500er Größe aus, aber die meist langen Ruten werden dadurch Kopflastig und wenn man öfters mehr als 25m werfen will/ muss - würde ich sogar auf eine 4000er Größe gehen.


----------



## Likenut (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Matchrute oder doch schwerer*

Vielen vielen dank für die shcnellen Antworten, nachdem ich hier die netten Beiträge durchgelesen hatte bin ich zum angelladen um die ecke gefahren und hab mir die ein oder andere rute angeschaut.
Kurzum hab mir ne Wft River and Lake in 365 geholt mit nem wg von 7-35gr

http://www.bac-shop.de/wft-lake-n-river-zander-335m-7-35g-2tlg-3tlg.html

Hab noch etliches zeug dazu gekauft, schnurr,waggler, haken, neue boilie nadel, hochwertige schrottbleie, bissle futter und nochd as ein oder andere kleinteil. Nun bin ich zwar 145Euro ärmer, aber die Rute hab ich um 100 Euro glatt bekommen, da kann man wohl kaum was sagen.
Da frische maden und würmer im Auto liegen, werd ich wohl bis in ner std gleich mal loslegen und das Teil testen.

Hoffe ich werd in nächster zeit auhc mal bissle aktiver hier in diesem teil des forums sein und möchte mich nochmal recht herzlich bei allen bedanken


----------



## Doc Plato (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Matchrute oder doch schwerer*

Glückwunsch zur neuen Rute! Bin schon auf Deinen Erfahrungsbericht gespannt, ob mit oder ohne Fisch. Kleiner Tip am Rande, wenn Du mit Fadenstopper fischst, schneide die Fäden NICHT ab! Dadurch rutscht der Stopper viel besser durch die Rutenringe!!! Glaubs mir!
Für was für eine Schnur hast Du Dich denn entschieden?

Viel Spaß am Wasser #6


----------



## Doc Plato (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Matchrute oder doch schwerer*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Rollengröße ist so ne Sache... klar reicht ne 2000-2500er Größe aus, aber die meist langen Ruten werden dadurch Kopflastig und wenn man öfters mehr als 25m werfen will/ muss - würde ich sogar auf eine 4000er Größe gehen.



Joooooaaaar, klar geht auch. Dadurch wird die Kombi aber insg. schwerer und das "filigrane" Gefühl einer Matchrute wird meiner Meinung nach eher benachteiligt. Muss man halt ausprobieren, zudem kommt ja noch das jeweilige Handgefühl des Anglers hinzu, der eine so der andere so. Mir persönlich wäre ne 4000er Rolle alleine schon von der Optik her zu wuchtig um sie an eine Rute mit ~30gr WG zu packen (Is so wie ne Welsrolle an ner Hechtrute :q). Man braucht ja auch keine 450m 0,20er Schnur auf der 4000er Spule wenn man in 20m Entfernung angelt. Einigen wir uns auf ne 3000er mit guter Bremse wenns auf Karpfen und Schleien gehen soll. :m


----------



## Likenut (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Matchrute oder doch schwerer*

Also in 5mins gehts los, mit der Schnur muss ich nochmal nachfragen. hab nen recht gutes verhältnis zum verkäufer bzw inhaber des ladens und er hta mir ne 22er draufgemacht, aber frag mich bitte nicht welche, sie hat auf jeden nen leichten gelbschimmer.

Erfahrunsbericht folgt gegen heut abend


----------



## Doc Plato (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Matchrute oder doch schwerer*

Hau se raus die Dicken!


----------



## Dunraven (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Matchrute oder doch schwerer*



Doc Plato schrieb:


> Mir persönlich wäre ne 4000er Rolle alleine schon von der Optik her zu wuchtig um sie an eine Rute mit ~30gr WG zu packen (Is so wie ne Welsrolle an ner Hechtrute :q). Man braucht ja auch keine 450m 0,20er Schnur auf der 4000er Spule wenn man in 20m Entfernung angelt. Einigen wir uns auf ne 3000er mit guter Bremse wenns auf Karpfen und Schleien gehen soll. :m



Hm kauf Dir mal eine Matchrolle, das ist nichts anderes als eine 3000er, normal eher 4000er Rolle mit einer Spule auf der halt nur ca. 100m 0,18mm passt (als Beispiel). 3000er und 4000er sind normale Matchrollen, da die Schnur bei der breiten Spule besser abläuft und weniger Kringel bildet. Die gehören also nicht nur an 30g Ruten sondern auch an 15g Ruten, ect. ;-)


----------



## Doc Plato (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Matchrute oder doch schwerer*

(Die 4000er bezog ich eher auf die gängigen Karpfenrollen)
Ach, nimm den Post von mir doch nicht so eng. Hab doch genug Smilys reingepackt


----------



## Likenut (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Matchrute oder doch schwerer*

Also nach einigen schönen Stunden am see kann ich nur sagen dass die Rute richtig Spass macht.
Konnte leider nur paar starke Rotfedern verhaften, aber die kleine war ca. 24cm und die ham doch recht laune gemacht.
Nen Karpfenaussteiger hab ich auch zu vermelden, wobei der kurz nach Anschlag shconw eider weg war.
Zur Rute muss ich leider sagen, hab mich doch vertan, nur das Futteral war von der Wft Zander, gekauft hab ich ne Wft Lake n River Coarse in 3,65 und 4-26gr
http://www.bac-shop.de/store-products.php?seo=wft-lake-n-river-coarse-4-26g-rutenserie
Aber denke um den Preis, nen glatten Hunni kann man nicht mäkern. bisher die Teurste Rute die ich mir geleistet hab^^.
Welche Rolle würdet ihr denn zu der Rute empfehlen, wie gesagt fische grade meine Sargus 3000, eifnach auf ersatzspule die 22er druff.
Hab mal was von der Spule für ne 740er passion gehört, die liegt auhc noch rum.


----------



## Fr33 (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Matchrute oder doch schwerer*

Also wenn du was P/L gescheites haben willst, dann kann ich dir die hier ans Herz legen:

http://www.nordfishing77.at/r-o-l-l...o-exage-exg-3000-mhs-rc-doppelkurbel-neu.html

Kampfbremse, mit der man per Daumen schnell nen rasenden Karpfen ausbremsen kann. Seidenweicher Lauf und gute Verarbeitung.


----------



## Likenut (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Matchrute oder doch schwerer*

Also die neue Rute hat sich die letzten 2Tage echt bewährt, konnte 3 Schöne Karpfen fangen. Leider nur von 2 Bildern da ich beim 3ten alleine war. Das drillen mit dieser Rute ist eifnach unbeschreiblich schön. Ich bin halt meine Karpfenstecken gewöhnt und hab mir bei den Fischen Zeit genommen, trotz schön krummer Rute, hatte ich trotzdem immer das Gefühl Herr der Lage zu sein. 

Einfach nur schön nen Fisch mit dieser Rute zu führen, der kauf hat sich wirklich gelohnt und Morgen gehts schon weider ans Wasser.


----------



## Likenut (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Matchrute oder doch schwerer*

Mist hat die Bilder nicht mit angehängt

Und ja hab bissle Sonnenbrand und nen dickes Grinsen |bla:


----------

